
Programming in an Interactive Environment: The Lisp Experience (1978) [pdf] - brudgers
https://www.ida.liu.se/ext/caisor/archive/1978/001/caisor-1978-001.pdf
======
sotojuan
...And now thanks to things like ClojureScript's Figwheel and Devcards and the
various React hot loaders, we're getting closer to 1978.

~~~
wtbob
Some of us use Common Lisp and are thus all the way to 1994:-)

It'd be kinda of nice to use something even better, though. I've still not
found it.

------
tectec
"...very simple database systems such as MUMPS". I'm not sure MUMPS is a good
example of a simple system.

~~~
brudgers
The first customer of IBM Research's System R relational database was Pratt
and Whitney in 1977. [1] IBM didn't release a commercial relational database
until 1981. [2] The article is from 1978. Anyway MUMPS is probably simpler
since than an SQL database since its database is a key value store. The big
problem is that it made it easy to write unreadable code and people wrote
enough of it to give it a bad reputation.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_System_R](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_System_R)

[2]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_DB2](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_DB2)

